# Pics!



## SGcvn69 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice pics, and yea both look like boys, but u never know!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice pictures! Only a Chinese mantis can make brown look awesome! You really had the perfect background to highlight their markings in the first 2 pics. Just beautiful!


----------



## ismart (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet pics!


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hah! It was just their deli cup and my Macbook as their background!



Laura G said:


> Nice pictures! Only a Chinese mantis can make brown look awesome! You really had the perfect background to highlight their markings in the first 2 pics. Just beautiful!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 22, 2010)

SGcvn69 said:


> Hah! It was just their deli cup and my Macbook as their background!


Perfect! Sometimes the best things are accidental like that!


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 24, 2010)

This one has 5 spiracles on its underbelly.
















6 spiracles on this last one.


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 27, 2010)

Molt!











The new mantis after a molt!






Giving me the evil eye.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 27, 2010)

Man I can't wait to get mine. Awesome


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey SGcvn69,

What are you feeding them in the pics?


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jodokohajjio said:


> Hey SGcvn69,
> 
> What are you feeding them in the pics?


Aphids. They look like mantis watermelon


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool, did you catch those, or do you have some sort of setup to raise them?

(also, I didn't say it before but was thinking it...nice pics!)


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool molt photos! He's getting huge already.

My little shields are advancing quickly as such too.


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jodokohajjio said:


> Cool, did you catch those, or do you have some sort of setup to raise them?
> 
> (also, I didn't say it before but was thinking it...nice pics!)


Yeah I caught them...well...they aren't exactly hard to catch LOL My self sown sweet peas in my containers in front of my house got aphids. They didn't seem to be bothering the plant too badly so I left them alone. I don't spray stuff and even if I did it would only be a horticultural oil so I knew they were safe. I don't think you can raise them w/o the help of ants? I could be wrong...


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Cool molt photos! He's getting huge already.
> 
> My little shields are advancing quickly as such too.


Actually they just look big in the pics LOL They are both maybe 1cm or less. Just got an African praying mantis today at the reptile store! I was told they were the largest? Not sure what kind...


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 28, 2010)

Here are some pics of the newbie (African mantis, largest, Ischnomantis gigas?):
















So far he/she just looks like my Europeans, but it is definitely bigger! You can't tell in the pic cuz I've zoomed in so close, but she is about 3/4" long-ish.


----------

